# [Rexxar] Canis Majoris sucht neue Mitglieder



## Ephola0910 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

 

zuerst einmal möchte ich Euch etwas über unseren Namen erzählen. Da uns schon einige gefragt haben was er bedeutet:

*VY Canis Majoris* ist ein Roter Überriese. Dieser Stern ist einer der größten Sterne, dessen Größe bekannt oder abschätzbar ist, und vielleicht auch einer der leuchtstärksten Sterne in unserer Milchstraße. Der Durchmesser von VY CMa ist mit rund 2 Mrd. Kilometern etwa 155.000-mal so groß wie derjenige der Erde.

Und genauso wie dieser Stern wollen wir mit Euch groß und hell erstrahlen.

 

*Zu uns: *

Canis Majoris ist ein netter, chaotischer, liebenswerter Haufen. Nach einer kleinen Pause und leider etlichen Fehlschlägen in anderen Gilden hatten wir uns dazu entschlossen eine eigene Gilde zu Gründen. Diese Gilde existiert nun seit 2 Jahren. Einige von uns kennen sich aber schon viel länger und spielen seit 8 Jahren WoW.

Viele unserer Mitglieder stehen mit beiden Beinen im Leben und sehen World of Warcraft als das an, was es ist... ein Spiel! Sicher spielt Erfolg eine wichtige Rolle aber das Zusammenspiel und der Spaß am Raiden steht bei uns ganz klar im Vordergrund. Jeder ist bei uns herzlich Willkommen. Ein Limit an Mitgliedern gibt es bei uns nicht.

Unsere Erfolge könnt ihr Euch (falls es Euch interessiert) auf WoW unter der Community ansehen.

 

*Was uns wichtig ist:*

Hilfsbereitschaft und Teamfähigkeit stehen bei uns an erster Stelle.

Vieeel Geduld

Die Menschen hinter den Chars

 

*Was suchen wir:*

Wir suchen für unsere Gilde nette, lustige, motivierte und zuverlässige Mitspieler jeglicher Art.

Zum gemeinsamen Questen, Inis laufen, raiden oder einfach nur um sich mit anderen zu Unterhalten und Spaß zu haben.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Zuwachs in unserer Gilde.

 

Zudem suchen wir auch neue Raidlustige die mit uns den Bossen eins auf die Mütze geben ;-)

 

*Unsere Raidzeiten wären:*

 

TS vorhanden

 

Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag von 20.15 bis 23.00 Uhr

 

Food und Flask werden bei uns gestellt.

Bei dem Loot wollen wir sehen das alle mit mindesten einem Teil davon gehen.

Also es wird keiner ohne ein Teil den Raid verlassen (außer es war nichts für denjenigen dabei^^).

 

 

*Voraussetzungen:*

Du spielst World of Warcraft weil es dir Spaß macht.

Du siehst den Menschen hinter dem Char.

Du kennst dich mit deinem Charakter aus.

Du bist zuverlässig, selbständig, kritikfähig und besitzt viel Geduld.

Du bereitest dich auf den Raid vor ( bsp. Guides ansehen)!

 

 

Neben dem Raiden wollen wir auch Herausforderungen, alte Raids, Erfolge usw... zusammen machen.

 

Wir sind auch gerne für andere Vorschläge offen.

 

 

So solltet ihr Interesse haben sind wir entweder hier im Forum Erreichbar, per PN ingame,

Persönlich: Ephola oder Cálypsó ingame abends ab 20.00 Uhr oder in unserem Forum

 

http://canismajoris.xobor.de/


----------

